# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  My fire bellied toads

## markun

I just got five FBTs this week. I'll post some pictures of the set up when I can.

It's  a large exo-terra 95cmx45cmx45cm with a thick layer of Eco-earth substrate on top of some pebbles and charcoal, with some  moss and large pebbles, cork bark and some fake ferns. 

I piled the earth  to make a varied terrain with some cave like hollow areas under the ferns and  bark at the back and they seem to like it there.

There is a large seed  tray with water and rocks with a fern and piece of bark providing a  sheltered area of water.

Temperature is about 22 degrees on average, 19 at night with 75% humidity on average.

One is definitely a male and is quite vocal.

----------


## bshmerlie

Post some pictures when you get a chance.  I don't worry about humidity because they play in the water so much.

----------

John

----------


## markun

Some pictures of my setup, let me know if anyone has any feedback

----------


## Jace

*Okay, my 8 toads voted, and they are moving in with yours!!   I am having some real issues with escapees right now, and your tank is exactly what I am looking for including to how I want to set it up!  Thank you so much for sharing.*

----------


## spec

I didn't realize that these toads were so cheap to get. $5.48 WOW. Your enclosure looks excellent! Are all of those live plants? I just bought a 40 gallon breeder tank and I'd like to spruce it up a bit. Nice work!
On a tank the size you've got, how many fire belly toads can you house comfortably?

----------


## markun

Thanks for the comments!

I'm not an expert but I have five toads in here and from what I have read elsewhere I think it could handle a couple more if you needed to.

Mine were priced at about $23.00 but I got them for $15 each because I bought 5. I guess London is more expensive than other places. I planned on getting 4 but the shop only had 5 and I didn't want to leave only one behind.

I have exo terra ferns which look good and can be positioned to provide more shelter, you can bend them down. There is vivarium moss on the ground. 

I move things around each time I change the water tray and I've made it so that the tank is a bit less open with more cover and they seem to use more of it now.

It's pretty secure with a well-fitted mesh on top but I have had many cricket escapes which is a bit annoying. I don't mind but I'm worried about them getting out of my flat and into the rest of the building.

----------


## Firebelly

That set up is really nice! There's a killer aquarium sale going on where I live right now, I think I might upgrade and try and do something like yours! You're definitely giving me some ideas. Those ferns are nice.

----------


## Kurt

Very nice.

----------


## markun

I'm a bit concerned, three of my five FBTs are extremely dark and very sluggish, not really eating and hiding all the time at the back. One of them was the most bold so far and now spends all its time under the cork bark.

The other two are very bright and green but still not especially lively.

It got much colder in the last couple of days after quite warm weather, could that be something to do with it?

----------


## firebellied zach

Nice setup!! I like the fern plants a lot.

----------


## markun

Thank you.

I removed the exo terra backdrop as the crickets were eating it and they were sitting on top of it making it difficult for the FBTs to get at them.

I placed some brown corrugated card on the outside of the tank to give them security and I've run some large pieces of cork bark along the back inside the tank. They love sitting on top of the bark, especially at night.

----------


## Skulldroog

Nice setup you got going there. Jealous :EEK!: .

----------


## peeka

> I'm a bit concerned, three of my five FBTs are extremely dark and very sluggish, not really eating and hiding all the time at the back. One of them was the most bold so far and now spends all its time under the cork bark.
> 
> The other two are very bright and green but still not especially lively.
> 
> It got much colder in the last couple of days after quite warm weather, could that be something to do with it?


How are they doing now? any updates?

Ally

----------


## markun

They seem ok now, one is a bit more reserved than the others but they all seem to be eating and are quite lively too.

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> They seem ok now, one is a bit more reserved than the others but they all seem to be eating and are quite lively too.


don't worry about them eating as long as there is food available. try feeding a little on alternate days. any chance of another update pic (nice set-up btw). agree with the background situation you had. TIP: put small strips of sellotape in top inside corners i.e. over sealant, to prevent crix from climbing out. light dust of calcium is needed approx 2/3 times a week. what lighting are you using and heater is not needed, these are also kept outside by keepers. good luck.

----------


## markun

Here is a picture of one half. I also added an area with underwater viewing, they haven't used it yet. 
EDIT: I heard a splash and they are in there now.



I put parcel tape along the top at the back of the vivarium as the crickets were escaping, it seems to have solved the problem.

I put a handfull of crickets in every other day and every other feeding is dusted with nutrobal supplement.

I have an exo terra dual canopy which has halogen spots but I only use those if I take pictures otherwise they have fluorescent strips (the rainforest repti glo) with 12 hours light/12 hours darkness. I have the canopy because I was going to have ornate wood turtles but felt it was too small for them.

----------


## s6t6nic6l

:Smile:  ok. see how you go on. post pics of fbt's. now relax and enjoy your critters.

----------

